
CIA medical staff gave specifications on how to torture post-9/11 detainees - swills
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jun/15/cia-torture-program-september-11-medical-staff-instructions-details
======
Pica_soO
Are Doctor Licenses still revoked if you violate the Hippocratic oath?

~~~
gmarx
You don't have to take the oath to be a doctor in the US. Also, have you ever
read it? Abortion is a no-no

